# magnesium mega dosing



## 21359 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, This is my first posting. My primary doc told me to take 3000mg (three thousand)of magnesium oxide daily to treat chronic constipation. It works great! When I saw a gastro doc, he said it wasn't safe to take that much magnesium. Does anyone have any info about treating chronic constipation with daily mega doses of magnesium?Thanks in advance!cindyrh49


----------



## 21359 (Aug 13, 2006)

test


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually the RDA maximum is 1000 mgs a day.You might try Miralax that just went over the counter if you need more than 1000 mgs of magnesium a day.If your kidneys are working well most people do tolerate higher doses than that, but if you can't clear the magnesium out well enough it can start to mess with heart rhythm.K.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

wow, that is a lot of magnesium. I bet it works though! I take 1000mg of magnesium at night but I'm up having D at night at times so I cut back to 800mg and do better. But I also took Zelnorm which was the clincher and helped everything work better. Are you taking 3000mg of magnesium every day?? I don't know but I can't imagine that could be very good for you in the long run.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

3000 mg is very high. Not sure why you were told it was safe. I like to combine things that work to achieve the best possible result, which for me is a full bm in the am, no cramping of the back or stomach, no incomplete evacuation, stool consistency that doesn't aggravate my beloved hemhorroid.So I take:17mg miralax in the AM500mg magnesium oxide in two divided doses with meals1 tablespoon lactulose at bedtime. It took time to find the "recipe" but it works.Dana


----------



## 21359 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm only taking 1000mg magnesium daily now. The 3000mg helped for awhile, but then stopped being effective. Zelnorm worked for me, but I had to stop taking it because it had a bad interaction with other medications I take. So, now I'm taking 500mg of DSS (docusate sodium stool softener) daily which helps somewhat. I take a lot of medications for other illnesses that cause constipation. But, I can't blame the meds for all the IBS-C problems because I've had chronic constipation since I was a child. When I haven't gone for 2 days, I take Milk of Mag which is just a temporary solution to relieve the bloating. I just wish I could find something that would help me have "normal" bowel movements because the IBS-C is really affecting my quality of life. I will start being more active in the forums so I can see what's helping other people deal with IBS-C.Cindy


----------



## 22093 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi....I'm just curious if anybody else got very lightheaded and dizzy on high doses of magnesium. I couldn't function on it.Deb


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

could someone please describe the different forms of magnesium? the only one i know about is magnesium citrate and I have to use that about once a week.It seems like it would be terrible to take all the time. God it tastes gross too. they have grape now. OH JOY.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

You can take magneisum every day if you're not regular on your own. Ideally you wouldn't be waiting until your constipated to take something, which is why a safe supplement like magnesium is good as a preventive measure. Mag. citrate or mag oxide are both options. It's just the salt portion of the mineral that's different. I would take enough each day to generate a normal bm, and if you get diarrhea lower the dose. A lot of people also use Milk of Magnesia, but I would try the supplements first. They're a little less harsh. Of course, for some people only MOM works, so that's fine.Too much magnesium can cause a salt imbalance in your system, and feeling weak, nauseated, or dizzy are possible side effects. If you need more than you can handle, reduce the dose and add something else, like Miralax, to get the desired result.Dana


----------

